# Milled with the 880 today till



## splitpost (Dec 29, 2010)

i turned the second board over and found this:bang:


----------



## mtngun (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the milling pics, even if the log was bad. It happens.

Is the 880 missing the filter cover ?


----------



## nba123 (Dec 29, 2010)

*filter cover*



mtngun said:


> Thanks for the milling pics, even if the log was bad. It happens.
> 
> Is the 880 missing the filter cover ?


 
its a max air flow system


----------



## splitpost (Dec 29, 2010)

Got the idea from member stihlman441 and member rooshooter 
Its the stihl HD filter with the UNI filter outer and the stihl extreme service support plate and the felt strap removed ,stays cleaner longer


----------



## splitpost (Dec 29, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Thanks for the milling pics, even if the log was bad. It happens.
> 
> Is the 880 missing the filter cover ?


 
when i mill i take it off and run this set up ,stays real clean this way


----------



## 820wards (Dec 30, 2010)

splitpost said:


> when i mill i take it off and run this set up ,stays real clean this way


 
I just one of those filters on my 820 Mill motor this past week. Hope to try it out next week. They aren't cheap filters...

jerry-


----------



## splitpost (Dec 30, 2010)

What you guys pay for one ?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 30, 2010)

Splitpost is that the New edition MS880? If so how does it run?


----------



## splitpost (Dec 30, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Splitpost is that the New edition MS880? If so how does it run?


 
Yes ,the new edition MS880,runs real strong ,pulled fullcomp chain through that dry aussie hardwood log no worries


----------



## john taliaferro (Dec 30, 2010)

Wish i had a new 88 ,mines having a time with 40" soft maple . Gonna try skip c h a i n this fri . Think i will get some rings and see ,guess first is to check comp . I have a green screen with a felt band is that ok to run or should i do different ?


----------



## stipes (Dec 30, 2010)

*Thanks for the pics!!!*



splitpost said:


> i turned the second board over and found this:bang:


 
Wow,,looked like it was gonna be some nice slabs then that turns up. I was wondering if you flipped it if you could get a few more before you hit the bad area again...Looked like a nice log...


----------



## mtngun (Dec 30, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> I have a green screen with a felt band is that ok to run or should i do different ?


As long as it seals, the OEM filter works fine. However, due to manufacturing tolerances, the Stihl filter may not always seal. Just watch for fines leaking past and report back if that happens, not hard to fix.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 30, 2010)

splitpost said:


> What you guys pay for one ?


 
If I had bought it on-line the price was $26.00. In my haste to get a new filter installed so I can mill, I purchased it from my local lawnmower shop at a gold standard price of $41.00 that included tax. What a deal ...

I hope your not going to tell us that you found some guy with box full for $20.00?

jerry-


----------



## splitpost (Dec 30, 2010)

stipes said:


> Wow,,looked like it was gonna be some nice slabs then that turns up. I was wondering if you flipped it if you could get a few more before you hit the bad area again...Looked like a nice log...


 Yeah ,i thought the same and yes i will turn it and try to mill some more out of it



820wards said:


> If I had bought it on-line the price was $26.00. In my haste to get a new filter installed so I can mill, I purchased it from my local lawnmower shop at a gold standard price of $41.00 that included tax. What a deal ...
> 
> 
> I hope your not going to tell us that you found some guy with box full for $20.00?
> ...


 Last one i bought here in OZ cost me abot $70 AUD and that was close to 2yrs ago
now i buy them on line from the STATES for About $25 US each for oem ones,heaps cheaper even with the postage included,usually get 4 sent over at a time




mtngun said:


> As long as it seals, the OEM filter works fine. However, due to manufacturing tolerances, the Stihl filter may not always seal. Just watch for fines leaking past and report back if that happens, not hard to fix.


 
I agree,the oem filters are very good ,but yes just to remove any doubt :rockn: i run the foam outer ,Nothing gets past that and it fills any gap that might exist between the filter and sealing face


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 30, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> Wish i had a new 88 ,mines having a time with 40" soft maple . Gonna try skip c h a i n this fri . Think i will get some rings and see ,guess first is to check comp . I have a green screen with a felt band is that ok to run or should i do different ?


 
You could port it out without any other mods if it's an 088.


----------



## nba123 (Dec 30, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> You could port it out without any other mods if it's an 088.


 
I thought it was a max air system I dont mill but I run a 088 in my tree service they seal tight nothing gets around them flow more air than anything I can find down side is they need oil to stop fine stuff from getting through.


----------



## splitpost (Dec 30, 2010)

nba123 said:


> I thought it was a max air system I dont mill but I run a 088 in my tree service they seal tight nothing gets around them flow more air than anything I can find down side is they need oil to stop fine stuff from getting through.


 
I oil the green foam outer,usually keep a spare pre oiled in a zip lock bag ready to go


----------



## john taliaferro (Dec 31, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> You could port it out without any other mods if it's an 088.


could you point a direction i would be interested in a couple weeks , i got a foredoom tool and a c&c lathe


----------



## olyman (Dec 31, 2010)

nba123 said:


> I thought it was a max air system I dont mill but I run a 088 in my tree service they seal tight nothing gets around them flow more air than anything I can find down side is they need oil to stop fine stuff from getting through.


 
please use commas,periods,something to break the sentence up..its hard to read. thanks


----------



## BobL (Dec 31, 2010)

820wards said:


>


 
Nice fab work jerry, How that hex bar fixed to the wing bracket?


----------



## john taliaferro (Dec 31, 2010)

looks like silver solder , he sure can weld , fabricate ,now a nice solder job, impressive Jerry


----------



## 820wards (Jan 1, 2011)

BobL said:


> Nice fab work jerry, How that hex bar fixed to the wing bracket?


 
Bob,
Thanks

The hex thread connector is silver brazed to the bracket. Using this silver brazing process is a good way to join dissimilar metals together and makes for a very strong joint. I always try to fit the parts with tight joints so that when I braze it needs very little silver. When you buy the stuff by the troy ounce, you use it sparingly. 

I used this process when I had to make the clutch drums for my 820 Wards saw and for my 820 Mill.







jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Jan 1, 2011)

john taliaferro said:


> looks like silver solder , he sure can weld , fabricate ,now a nice solder job, impressive Jerry


 
Thanks John

jerry-


----------



## climberjones (Jan 13, 2011)

splitpost said:


> Got the idea from member stihlman441 and member rooshooter
> Its the stihl HD filter with the UNI filter outer and the stihl extreme service support plate and the felt strap removed ,stays cleaner longer


 
What kind of mill is that exactly?


----------



## splitpost (Jan 13, 2011)

thats the GB lumbermill 36" version


----------

